# Looking to purchase first smoker need help!



## Noah (Jul 21, 2019)

I have been doing a lot of research and I am looking into purchasing my first smoker. I have been doing a lot of research and was looking at a Masterbuilt. I noticed form other postings from 2016 that the MES 40 Bluetooth Generation 2.5 smoker unless there is something new MB has for sale that you would recommend that would be a better choice.

Since MB has so many choices I am trying to figure out the models when purchasing or trying to purchase?  Anyone have any leads as to which model is the Gen 2.5?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Braz (Jul 21, 2019)

If you have not seen it yet, take a look at this thread.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...cognition-pictures-info-digital-units.246300/


----------



## Noah (Jul 21, 2019)

I did see that however noticed that the post was from 2016 and was wondering which model today would be the best to go with an or another brand. I am not sure if the bluetooth feature is needed however I thought it would be a good accessory to have?


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 21, 2019)

I own a 40"MES its 5 years old and it works great!  I love the bluetooth because I can be sitting watching the game and check the temp of the smoker and adjust and the temp of the meat at the same time.  
It was my first smoker and in the last 5 years has given me zero problems and puts out great food.  The size is perfect for putting out a large amount of meat or for just 1.
I got mine for my aniversary from my lovely wife but would buy one again if this one ever died.


----------



## Gdamman (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm not that fancy to have the bluetooth but had a 26" MES but my mother in law got me a Bradley Digital, was wanting one to cold smoke cheese. My master built was good but ran into GFI issues so had to do away with the GFI outlet. Have had the Bradley  just a short time and no issues yet but I do miss the meat probe my Masterbuilt had.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 21, 2019)

I am on my 2nd MES40.  I love the "set it and forget it" easiness of it when using an AMNPS.    When this one dies I imagine I will get a 3rd.

I have used used an Oklahoma Joe (liked it - but had to baby sit it as it was stick fired) and an old Brinkmann Bullet smoker.  I also own and Use an old Brinkmann grill (huge- boilerplate - heavy beast) for my high heat smokes.


----------



## chucksmeats (Nov 2, 2019)

An excellent house would be a Masterbuilt MES 130B.  You can't go wrong.


----------

